# Ideas on a good family dog???????  Update.



## M80

Well I had a little jack Russell dog for 5 years and was my 9 year old boys dog(and mine). I got a 2 1/2 year old daughter and he never excepted her in the family since he was the baby. I have him to an elderly couple and they fell in love with him. It was a hard thing for me to do but I love my little girl more. I was afraid he was going to bite her. 

I am going to get a new pup of some type that will be raised with my boy and girl. I am really considering a English springer spaniel. What do y'all think. I have land that it can play on but will be a inside dog. My wife is wanting a dog that doesn't shed to bad and I would like a larger dog. My dad had a chocolate lab and he was wonderful but boy he sheded a lot. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## David Parker

My boy JRT is a spirited fellow.  The fem isn't bad at all though.  I don't think boxers shed all that much but I can't say that from experience, just know they have really short hair from what i can tell.


----------



## holton27596

my boykin is hyper, but she has yet to meet a child dhe does not like. She does not care much for adults (not mean, she just ignores them)but adores children.


----------



## gunslinger33

There are tons of options big or small , short or tall. A soft coated wheaten terrier doesnt shed but does have some grooming requirements. Terriers and Sporting dogs are typically more energetic. Most short coated dogs shed the same. I would keep away from the double coated dogs if shedding is a concern.


----------



## Crickett

We have a lab & a Boston terrier. The lab sheds like crazy but my Boston is not that bad. She's not yappy but is hyper. She has tons of energy. I don't know much about labradoodles but you might wanna google that. They are suppose to not shed as bad as a lab. Good luck!


----------



## SonyaS

Dogs were not meant to be raised by kids, they get raised by adults, adult humans or adult dogs. 

Get a breed that is tolerant, easygoing, and laid back with children but do not expect to put your kids "in charge" and have it go well. Your kids are well....kids. 

You are the adult, you raise the kids and the pup and you teach ALL of them how to get along well, behave, and be good friends. YOU teach them that seeing as how adults raise the youngun's of any species. Mutual respect and boundaries and good behavior.


----------



## M80

SonyaS said:


> Dogs were not meant to be raised by kids, they get raised by adults, adult humans or adult dogs.
> 
> Get a breed that is tolerant, easygoing, and laid back with children but do not expect to put your kids "in charge" and have it go well. Your kids are well....kids.
> 
> You are the adult, you raise the kids and the pup and you teach ALL of them how to get along well, behave, and be good friends. YOU teach them that seeing as how adults raise the youngun's of any species. Mutual respect and boundaries and good behavior.



I agree. My russel new I was alpha dog and he did whatever I told him. He was scared of my daughter even coming around her cause he was afraid of getting in trouble and no I didn't beat him. He would growl at her and if he was in my lap and she came to pet him he would shake all over. I loved him very much and it wasn't fair for him or my daughter. I tried hard for 2 and a 1/2 years but he never changed. With so many different breed of dogs I just wanted to hear of some pros and cons of different kinds. Anybody have a English springer spaniel?


----------



## Joe Overby

Crickett said:


> We have a lab & a Boston terrier. The lab sheds like crazy but my Boston is not that bad. She's not yappy but is hyper. She has tons of energy. I don't know much about ladradoodles but you might wanna google that. They are suppose to not shed as bad as a lab. Good luck!



Stay away from the "designer" breeds.  If you want a "designer" breed, go to the pound.  Lots and lots of "special" breeds there....


----------



## Crickett

SonyaS said:


> Dogs were not meant to be raised by kids, they get raised by adults, adult humans or adult dogs.
> 
> Get a breed that is tolerant, easygoing, and laid back with children but do not expect to put your kids "in charge" and have it go well. Your kids are well....kids.
> 
> You are the adult, you raise the kids and the pup and you teach ALL of them how to get along well, behave, and be good friends. YOU teach them that seeing as how adults raise the youngun's of any species. Mutual respect and boundaries and good behavior.



I'm confused by your statement!  Where in his post did he say he was leaving his kids in "charge" of the new pup?  

From what I read he is wanting a new pup that HE can raise along w/ his kids...right?!


----------



## Crickett

Joe Overby said:


> Stay away from the "designer" breeds.  If you want a "designer" breed, go to the pound.  Lots and lots of "special" breeds there....


I only suggested that designer breed b/c he was asking for a recommendation on a breed that does not shed a lot. I'm aware the pound has tons of special breeds that need good homes. 

FWIW: neither of my dogs were purchased from a breeder. Both were pretty much rescues. Owners no longer wanted them so to keep them from ending up at the pound we brought them home w/ us. 


To the OP good luck on your search for a new pup. Remember to post up pics of him/her when you get one!


----------



## Raylander

I grew up witha springer. GREAT dog if you guys have the time. They need alot of attention and stimulation.

My new dog came from the county shelter. Loves to hunt, fish, play ball, or whatever. He's just happy to hang with us. Lab mix-I got him at about 12 weeks old and he is now around 80 lbs. Loves kids, though we have none and is cool as cool as all get out!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

SonyaS said:


> Dogs were not meant to be raised by kids, they get raised by adults, adult humans or adult dogs.
> 
> Get a breed that is tolerant, easygoing, and laid back with children but do not expect to put your kids "in charge" and have it go well. Your kids are well....kids.
> 
> You are the adult, you raise the kids and the pup and you teach ALL of them how to get along well, behave, and be good friends. YOU teach them that seeing as how adults raise the youngun's of any species. Mutual respect and boundaries and good behavior.


He didn't say that the dog would be raised by the kids. 

He said that the dog would be raised with the kids!!

One important fact here is that all dogs need to be socialized with strangers!!..........No matter what the breed is!!


----------



## Dudeman042

German Shepherd - sheds like crazy, wonderful with the family, is a big dog
Beagle - not so bad with the shredding, also good with the family, but a small dog


----------



## j_seph

poodle or dachshund


----------



## ditchdoc24

Dudeman042 said:


> German Shepherd - sheds like crazy, wonderful with the family, is a big dog



I'll second this. We got a German Shepherd puppy from another member on here about 4 years ago when my son was 3. She has turned out to be a wonderful family dog and my wife loves her. She's very protective and good with my son.


----------



## FlOutdoors

Ok, here's your answer: Wire-haired Pointing Griffon. Check it out


----------



## River Rambler

Jack Russels...no offense but they make me crazy.
My buddy had to give his away too when he had a daughter. It would growl and snap at her and he knew it was just a matter of time. 

Love a Shepherd for a family dog. Major shedder, but it's worth the trade off for protection, calmness and obedience.

DON'T get a GSP like I did...haha. WAY to energetic for a new babies and toddlers. Another friend has a Boykin, but is having the same issues with energy and not knowing their strength.


----------



## Branchminnow

You want a dog that is tolerant with kids .... And protective at the same time..... Then get a German short haired pointer
Full of energy always ready to play and wants to be petted
My daughter drug ours around on a leash( she was two) constantly jerking pulling and pushing. The gsp we have accepted the fact that it was his job to do whatever she wanted and he still does she is ten now the dog is 8 human years old


----------



## BoxerLuvr

I imagine that a lot of breeds would be protective and loyal and tolerant of kids but, IMO if you want a good family dog who will be all of these things as well as your best friend I have to recommend the BOXER.  I've had Boxers for years and will always have one. 
Here is a video about Boxers. It's really a commercial about Eukunuba (sp) dog food but, I have no interest in the company I just like the video because it shows so many Boxers.



If you decide on a boxer here is a rescue site for them.

http://www.atlantaboxerrescue.org/availableboxers.html

P.S. They do shed but the hair is very short and small so it doesn't show up too bad.


----------



## Swamp Monkey

*Take the Test*

This should help point you in the right direction.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/search.htm


----------



## M80

Thanks fellows for all the comments


----------



## rip2k3

We have a new 3 month old English Spaniel. He is a replacement for our 13 year old Brittany that passed last December. What a character this guy is. He loves everyone. It is a real hoot to watch him and my two granddaughters rolling in the grass. It's a puppy pile. We took him to the German Shepard rescue to play with the other dogs. I was surprised to see a 15 pound puppy take an 85 pound male down and jump all over him. They all had a blast. On the down side he is a little high strung and toothy. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - those puppy teeth are shape. As he matures I am sure he will grow out of that bad behavior. He has already attached himself to my wife. Whines and cries when she leaves the room. He is already a ladies man. He loves to chase and retrieve tennis balls.


----------



## Darien1

I got a Brittany Spanial right after I got married.  When the kids came along she was just fine with them.  She was very tolerant of all their rough housing with her.  She was very protective of both of them.  I saw her once get between my son and the street to stop him from going too close and when he did get too close she pushed him down to stop him.   They are extremely smart and easy to train.  Great dogs.


----------



## HD28

Boxer.


----------



## aka rotten

Can only tell you the experence we,ve had.Our little dog is a Dashound which we,ve had for 14 years now.Call her Oscar since she was fixed years ago.Great with kids,mostly mommas dog and that dog loves to ride more then any dog ive had dealings with,Good family dog and thinks its a lion.I,n her younger years,she was a lizzard killer around our fish pond,none were safe.Only regret i have now is i see her starting to fade away,deaf ,almost blind and now sleeps most of the day till you get in truck or go out,then shes 2 years old again.if i was to get another dog that,d be my pick again.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

If you want strictly inside dog, consider a Shih Tzu......

Very gentle and loving, yet barks when the back door opens...


----------



## waddler

mwilliams80 said:


> I agree. My russel new I was alpha dog and he did whatever I told him. He was scared of my daughter even coming around her cause he was afraid of getting in trouble and no I didn't beat him. He would growl at her and if he was in my lap and she came to pet him he would shake all over. I loved him very much and it wasn't fair for him or my daughter. I tried hard for 2 and a 1/2 years but he never changed. With so many different breed of dogs I just wanted to hear of some pros and cons of different kinds. Anybody have a English springer spaniel?



Most dogs are afraid of small children. The kids will hurt them and the dogs can sense it. Be glad the dog didn't want to be around the kid. Try letting the Girl grow up before forcing her on a dog.

I got Brits which are wonderful, but they too are very leery of small kids and they also shed. Regular brushing helps.


----------



## Nicodemus

I wouldn`t recommend it to anybody else, but when my boy was 2 years old, we got a Chesapeake puppy, and they were raised up together. We had to lock the dog up before we could spank that youngun.


----------



## David Parker

Shedding is a consideration, but Australian Shepherds are smarter than most of the people I talk to on a daily basis.  After my JRT phase, I'll probably go back to the Aussie or just a plain old black lab.


btw, I saw boxer pups for sale on Augusta Craigslist.  Kinda steep.


----------



## Branchminnow

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t recommend it to anybody else, but when my boy was 2 years old, we got a Chesapeake puppy, and they were raised up together. We had to lock the dog up before we could spank that youngun.



old and ornery administrator huh that suits you.


----------



## Nicodemus

Branchminnow said:


> old and ornery administrator huh that suits you.





About time you showed back up. Wondered where you run off too. You doin` alright, Branchminner?


----------



## mguthrie

*Best breed*

Cant go wrong with a lab.my oldest is 21 now but when he was 2 my aunt gave me a designer dog for him.( Shepard lab mix lol) one of the best dogs we've ever had. It broke my boys heart when we had to put her down. You may also want to research the sex of the dog. I've always preferred females as pets. Maybe the motherly instinct. Good luck on your search


----------



## lilbear830

I have a weimador and he is awesome. Short hair, my 2 year can sit on his head and he will not move a muscle until she far enough away so he has no chance of hitting her getting up. Best dog i've ever had.


----------



## Sniper Bob

hard to beat the loyalty and temperament of a Lab.


----------



## atlashunter

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t recommend it to anybody else, but when my boy was 2 years old, we got a Chesapeake puppy, and they were raised up together. We had to lock the dog up before we could spank that youngun.



Love chessies. Fiercely loyal and tough as they come. But better suited for single owners than families in my opinion.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

X 2 on a lab best family all around pet


----------



## Ezbagr

One concern of mine about labs is how big they get and the amount of dog food they eat and the size of their piles.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I had an American lab h weighed about 65 pounds. Not more normal Dunn than the average outside dog. We have Gsp and love them its a tight race on for me with the lab and Gsp .i couldn't pick one over the other.. I love my Gsp he is short haired and weighs 55 pounds..


----------



## Crickett

Ezbagr said:


> One concern of mine about labs is how big they get and the amount of dog food they eat and the size of their piles.



My lab is approx 105lbs. He eats 4 cups of food a day 2 in the morning & 2 in the evening! He is 105lbs of pure love! BEST dog EVER! As far as the size of his piles I don't have to worry to much about that b/c we have a wooded back yard & he always goes to the far back side of our fenced in property. He will not go in grass part of our yard. Never has. He just prefers the woods.


----------



## Mark Brooks

Labs are pretty good family dogs!!

Do your research on Springer Spaniels, there is a history of what they call "rage" in certain blood lines.  Not a good situation with little ones.  

Remember articles in Gun Dog Magazine many years ago.  Working off memory here.

http://www.terrificpets.com/articles/102186465.asp
Googled it and found many articles, here is one:


----------



## vonnick52

Get ya a cur dog that won't hunt that someone is giving away for free, or a cheap pup.  Few, if any health problems cause they have never been bred for their paint job, love women and children.  Short hair, don't shed a lot.  Very intelligent, though stubborn.


----------



## vonnick52

waddler said:


> Most dogs are afraid of small children. The kids will hurt them and the dogs can sense it. Be glad the dog didn't want to be around the kid. Try letting the Girl grow up before forcing her on a dog.



 

A dog that is afraid of kids or nippy around them is a cull in my book.  That's a time bomb.

I have 5 cur dogs and a pitbull that I hog hunt with and ain't a one of them afraid of my 3 year old.  She can ride them, run with them, pull on their ears, you name it and they couldn't be happier than when they are around her.


----------



## ryano

Ezbagr said:


> One concern of mine about labs is how big they get and the amount of dog food they eat and the size of their piles.



Not all Labs are really that big. My Chocolate female is full grown and weighs 58 pounds.  She isnt a very big dog when compared to the almost 100 pound Boxer I had that died 6 years ago.

I feed her 3 cups of GOOD food a day.   If you feed a GOOD meat based food, the piles are not landmines like they are on corn based garbage food.


Labs are GREAT dogs but Ive never seen a dog shed so bad in all my life.  I swear I can vacuum up a whole dogs worth of hair every 3 days. For a great dog overall as far as being good around kids, good protective dog etc Im partial to the Boxer.


----------



## nhancedsvt

ryano said:


> Not all Labs are really that big. My Chocolate female is full grown and weighs 58 pounds.  She isnt a very big dog when compared to the almost 100 pound Boxer I had that died 6 years ago.
> 
> I feed her 3 cups of GOOD food a day.   If you feed a GOOD meat based food, the piles are not landmines like they are on corn based garbage food.
> 
> 
> Labs are GREAT dogs but Ive never seen a dog shed so bad in all my life.  I swear I can vacuum up a whole dogs worth of hair every 3 days. For a great dog overall as far as being good around kids, good protective dog etc Im partial to the Boxer.



Allie is affend.


----------



## southernboy2147

labs and german Shepherd's are great family dogs. boxers are great as well but some have a temper issue from what ive seen. believe it or not pitbulls are also very good family dogs (especially when raised from a pup) and i promise you nobody would ever hurt her around a pit, or boxer, or a German shepherd


----------



## fulldraw74

j_seph said:


> poodle or dachshund



x2...


----------



## nhancedsvt

southernboy2147 said:


> labs and german Shepherd's are great family dogs. boxers are great as well but some have a temper issue from what ive seen. believe it or not pitbulls are also very good family dogs (especially when raised from a pup) and i promise you nobody would ever hurt her around a pit, or boxer, or a German shepherd



Wait, boxers have a temper issue but pits are great pets?

This may be stereotypical or naive, but I would NEVER have a pit around a child. I know there's a lot of people who have them, and they'll probably get mad about me saying that but there's been too many cases of "well raised" pits turning on children and mauling or killing them. There's several more breeds that were originally bred for specific purposes that I would not have around children, but I'll try not to offend everyone on here today.


----------



## southernboy2147

nhancedsvt said:


> Wait, boxers have a temper issue but pits are great pets?
> 
> This may be stereotypical or naive, but I would NEVER have a pit around a child. I know there's a lot of people who have them, and they'll probably get mad about me saying that but there's been too many cases of "well raised" pits turning on children and mauling or killing them. There's several more breeds that were originally bred for specific purposes that I would not have around children, but I'll try not to offend everyone on here today.




1 pit in my house, 1 pit in my brothers, 1 pit, 1 french bulldog mix and 1 boxer at my grandma and the only one that tenders to get aggressive is the boxer. 

dont you ever say anything about a pit unless you owe one.. you know there reputation and that is all you apparently know... try not to offend somebody? ha


----------



## bkl021475

Affend


----------



## Keebs

BoxerLuvr said:


> I imagine that a lot of breeds would be protective and loyal and tolerant of kids but, IMO if you want a good family dog who will be all of these things as well as your best friend I have to recommend the BOXER.  I've had Boxers for years and will always have one.
> Here is a video about Boxers. It's really a commercial about Eukunuba (sp) dog food but, I have no interest in the company I just like the video because it shows so many Boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide on a boxer here is a rescue site for them.
> 
> http://www.atlantaboxerrescue.org/availableboxers.html
> 
> _*P.S. They do shed but the hair is very short and small so it doesn't show up too bad.*_


Ditto and talk about loyal, they are!!  LOVE my boxers!!


David Parker said:


> Shedding is a consideration, but _*Australian Shepherds are smarter than most of the people*_ I talk to on a daily basis.  After my JRT phase, I'll probably go back to the Aussie or just a plain old black lab.
> 
> 
> btw, I saw boxer pups for sale on Augusta Craigslist.  Kinda steep.


True, but the shedding is awful!  I love my best friends Aussie like she is my own, but glad I don't have full time duty of keeping her brushed!


----------



## nhancedsvt

southernboy2147 said:


> 1 pit in my house, 1 pit in my brothers, 1 pit, 1 french bulldog mix and 1 boxer at my grandma and the only one that tenders to get aggressive is the boxer.
> 
> dont you ever say anything about a pit unless you owe one.. you know there reputation and that is all you apparently know... try not to offend somebody? ha



I try not to borrow money from dogs.

You're right though, I've never personally owned a pit. But I do know of two family pets that were pits that "would never hurt a fly" that turned on babies. I've also worked in the medical field for years and 90% of the dog bite cases I've seen came from breeds such as pits/dobermans/rottweilers/german shepherds/etc. These dogs were bred for specific purposes. I have owned dogs all my life. I know that a lot of it has to do with how they're raised, but certain breeds are pre-wired for certain behaviors. That being said, with numerous small children around my house, a pit will NEVER come through my door or in my yard. I'm glad you have some good ones, I hope no one ever has to tell you "I told you so."

I'll also say this, I will never have a viscous dog of any breed. Should my lab ever turn and become a viscous dog, she'll be gone.


----------



## southernboy2147

nhancedsvt said:


> I try not to borrow money from dogs.
> 
> You're right though, I've never personally owned a pit. But I do know of two family pets that were pits that "would never hurt a fly" that turned on babies. I've also worked in the medical field for years and 90% of the dog bite cases I've seen came from breeds such as pits/dobermans/rottweilers/german shepherds/etc. These dogs were bred for specific purposes. I have owned dogs all my life. I know that a lot of it has to do with how they're raised, but certain breeds are pre-wired for certain behaviors. That being said, with numerous small children around my house, a pit will NEVER come through my door or in my yard. I'm glad you have some good ones, I hope no one ever has to tell you "I told you so."
> 
> I'll also say this, I will never have a viscous dog of any breed. Should my lab ever turn and become a viscous dog, she'll be gone.



gotta love a smart elliock 

they never will with my dog, i say this because i am repeatedly told my dog is the sweetest pit they've ever met.

and at least we agree on something.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Interesting article. Looks to be a long term trend, not a stereotype.

http://www.dogsbite.org/dog-bite-statistics-study-dog-attacks-and-maimings-merritt-clifton.php

Pit bulls may very well get a bad rap as a breed, I'm sure there are plenty of them out there that are loving, family dogs. But the OP was asking for suggestions for a good family dog, I think there are far better breeds without taking that risk. Certain breeds only need to have one bad day and someone is going to be seriously hurt. I would think very hard before I chose a pit (or one of many other breeds with aggressive tendencies) especially if there was small children involved. I'm only using a pit here because that was brought up, I think it equally applies to other breeds with these "stereotypes."


----------



## Big Ras

Swamp Monkey said:


> This should help point you in the right direction.
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/search.htm



yep


----------



## specialk

beagle.....who don't like Snoppy??


----------



## centerc

Schnauzer


----------



## scott stokes

I have a 5year old chocolate lab that is only 60lbs and is great with kids.she stays out during day sleeps in kennel in my bed room at night.all she wants is to be with any one and lay in there lap,I wish I had more time to spend with her.


----------



## beagle pup

Beagle


----------



## Swamp Monkey

All breeds of dog can bite and kill. The following came from dogbitelaw.com 
"The most horrifying example of the lack of breed predictability is the October 2000 death of a 6-week-old baby, which was killed by her family's Pomeranian dog. The average weight of a Pomeranian is about 4 pounds, and they are not thought of as a dangerous breed. Note, however, that they were bred to be watchdogs! The baby's uncle left the infant and the dog on a bed while the uncle prepared her bottle in the kitchen. Upon his return, the dog was mauling the baby, who died shortly afterwards. ("Baby Girl Killed by Family Dog," Los Angeles Times, Monday, October 9, 2000, Home Edition, Metro Section, Page B-5.)"
I have 2 pit bulls and they are the best dogs I've ever had. The female sleeps with my 7 year old daughter. Well actually she goes to bed with her and once my daughter falls asleep she jumps out of the bed and gets in her own kennel/crate. They are an awesome breed but just like any dog you have to establish the humans as the leaders of the pack. Just do a bing search for nanny dogs.


----------



## Dub

I've had Minature German Schnauzers for the last 35 years.

They are amazing family dogs.   

Zero shedding.  Bond with every family member.  Get along great with each other.  Awesome personality.

My current girls love to tree squirrels.  They are obsessed with them.  I have a lot of fun watching them work in the backyard.

They are alert and watch neighbord activity carefully, but don't bark until somebody actually comes into the yard.  They'll tell the news.  

They stay wherever you are, sofa, bed, kitchen,office, etc.

I have arthritis pretty bad in my knees.  They often sleep at night right against my knees, too.  It's like having a heating pad right where it's needed.

They have been really great around our son, from the time he was a baby until now...a 6'5" teenager. 

As crazy as I am over our dogs....my wife is even more so.





























Sniper Bob said:


> hard to beat the loyalty and temperament of a Lab.



Complete agreement.


----------



## southernboy2147

Swamp Monkey said:


> All breeds of dog can bite and kill. The following came from dogbitelaw.com
> "The most horrifying example of the lack of breed predictability is the October 2000 death of a 6-week-old baby, which was killed by her family's Pomeranian dog. The average weight of a Pomeranian is about 4 pounds, and they are not thought of as a dangerous breed. Note, however, that they were bred to be watchdogs! The baby's uncle left the infant and the dog on a bed while the uncle prepared her bottle in the kitchen. Upon his return, the dog was mauling the baby, who died shortly afterwards. ("Baby Girl Killed by Family Dog," Los Angeles Times, Monday, October 9, 2000, Home Edition, Metro Section, Page B-5.)"
> I have 2 pit bulls and they are the best dogs I've ever had. The female sleeps with my 7 year old daughter. Well actually she goes to bed with her and once my daughter falls asleep she jumps out of the bed and gets in her own kennel/crate. They are an awesome breed but just like any dog you have to establish the humans as the leaders of the pack. Just do a bing search for nanny dogs.


----------



## southernboy2147

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=755906

site that has tested dogs and there temperment.


----------



## bassdaddy00

Beagle. I got mine at 8 weeks and he is a pure pleasure. Very social and loves everyone. Low maintenance and fairly easy to train make them great dogs.


----------



## ghadarits

I think you had the best dog and gave it away. My Jack was 2yo when my daughter was born and Chloe was very good with her. Chloe would let Anna dress her up, make her dance, and have tea parties. That Jack was so good with her it was like she was another kid. Anna sure was broken hearted last June when we had to have her put down due to being 18yo and just not having a good quality of life.


----------



## Thunder Head

Im on my third boxer. 
There great family dogs very tolerant of getting abused by small children. There not huge but do have enough wieght to be an effective detterent. (Half the people will think its a pit). They have realy short fine hair and dont shed vey much, especialy if there coat is nice an shiny.


----------



## M80

ghadarits said:


> I think you had the best dog and gave it away. My Jack was 2yo when my daughter was born and Chloe was very good with her. Chloe would let Anna dress her up, make her dance, and have tea parties. That Jack was so good with her it was like she was another kid. Anna sure was broken hearted last June when we had to have her put down due to being 18yo and just not having a good quality of life.



Mine wouldn't except her in the family. He tried bitting her plenty of times. It just wasn't fair for her and him. I'm glad yours was better. I'm not having a dog that will bite my children. I'm still waiting. It's hard coming up with money for a dog know a days


----------



## Philbow

Beagle. Actually get 2 beagle pups, watching them play is better than anything on TV or movies.


----------



## beagle pup

beagle, great family dog i always had them growing  up and i still have beagles there real good with kids.


----------



## LT4247

ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL!

2nd choice: German Shorthair Pointer


----------



## supaman002

i got my family a brittany she is a wounderful dog, i have 3 kids 12, 8 and 2 and she has really attached to all of them maybe for to the 2 year old than the others just because hes alway pulling on her and she just licks and nips on him and chases him around she will nock him down then lay on him and lick him all over then he crawls on top of her and they have a ball she really is a great pet and i am tranning her to quail hunt and man shes got the drive, she knows when we are tranning or just playintg out side, i would recommend a brittany to anyone with kids, and she is full grown at 33 lbs short hair doesnt shed alot


----------



## MFOSTER

Poodle is my vote for a inside dog that will love the whole family and don't shed I also prefer females


----------



## rwh

i've had a brittany and a springer and both were great dogs.  have them trimmed once a year and be careful when you pick a puppy.  they can be extremely hyper.  i had a really mellow springer that turned out to be a good squirrel dog.  labs tend to be destructive until they reach about two years old and can be almost obsessive about playing fetch.  pit crosses make good dogs.  i have been around some pure pits and rotts that were a little too nervous for my liking so i'd e really careful picking one of them.  i've had dogs all my life and i generally don't have enough sense to not walk up to a strange one.  so, when i say i've been around dogs that were a bit too nervous i feel pretty qualified.  avoid dalmatians and cockers, they are way too inbred.


----------



## thompsonsz71

My lab has been not the least bit destructive .... Even at 9 mo she can be calm... She is a little hyper but not too bad... She is still a pup... She is absolutely wonderful with children!


----------



## MudLuvr

Rescue


----------



## Johnny44

MudLuvr said:


> Rescue



X1000. Doesn't matter breed. I'm partial to pits and boxers. But no matter what, rescue. You can get old, young, trained, untrained, whatever. Just rescue.


----------



## oldfella1962

David Parker said:


> Shedding is a consideration, but Australian Shepherds are smarter than most of the people I talk to on a daily basis.  After my JRT phase, I'll probably go back to the Aussie or just a plain old black lab.



My parents have had Australian Shepherds/Border Collies and other similar dogs for years. They are great friendly family dogs.


----------



## dotties cutter

First choice, Beagle, second choice Beagle, third choice Beagle, after that , not much left. Just get what you will love and the dog will love you.


----------



## Garnto88

mwilliams80 said:


> Well I had a little jack Russell dog for 5 years and was my 9 year old boys dog(and mine). I got a 2 1/2 year old daughter and he never excepted her in the family since he was the baby. I have him to an elderly couple and they fell in love with him. It was a hard thing for me to do but I love my little girl more. I was afraid he was going to bite her.
> 
> I am going to get a new pup of some type that will be raised with my boy and girl. I am really considering a English springer spaniel. What do y'all think. I have land that it can play on but will be a inside dog. My wife is wanting a dog that doesn't shed to bad and I would like a larger dog. My dad had a chocolate lab and he was wonderful but boy he sheded a lot. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Yes.   I highly recommend the springer.  Mine is laying here next to me now as I post.   Best dog I have ever had.  She is seven and has helped us raise my two daughters.   She is a part of the family as well as a hunting companion.  Great retriever that loves the water.   Lanewood kennels in Byron Georgia will set you up with a great pup.  Check out their website.


----------



## Melvin4730

I have a 4 year old daughter and 6 year old son. We got a brittany pup about a year ago. Hes been great as a family dog. He doesn't shed any where near as bad as a lab, great around our kids and strangers. Hes around 35 to 40 pounds and he doesn't eat that much. Hes just an all around great dog.


----------



## M80

Good looking dog ^^^^^^


----------



## M80

I want a dog that looks just like this one. I've researched brittney springer spaniels like this one around GA but can't find none that looks like this one. The ones I've found have shorter hair


----------



## Melvin4730

Are you looking for a mixed breed?

There are Brittanys (once called Brittany Spaniels) and there are Springer Spaniels. Theres no such breed called "Brittney Springer Spaniel".

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/86812/english_springer_spaniel_puppies_for_sale

http://www.barbaraspringers.com


----------



## M80

I've come to figure out they are English springer spaniels. I'm sorry for miscommunication. 

Unfortunately, I didn't know they dogs cost as much as they do. Going to have to save for a long while. Thanks everyone for inputs on this subject.


----------



## BornNRaised

Family dog?

 Pit bull!

Pit bull!

Did I say PITBULL??


AMAZING animals!

loyal!


love!!

Did I say loyal!!!


Awesome with kids!! Great guard dogs!

I have had many and rescued ALOT of pits, more to say here but the breed is AMAZING!


just picked up a new blue boy a few months ago- what a specimen!! LOVERBOY!


its all how you raise them!!!


----------



## M80

Well thanks for all the replys. It's been a while but The Lord has given me an opportunity on a dog. I'm sending deposit tomorrow on an English springer spaniel up in West Virginia. We are heading up to Ohio November the 9th on our bowhunt. I've been around his spaniel for the last three years. I've contacted the breeders and well, they have 4 puppies that will be ready on Nov. 9th. Go figure, I thank The Lord for him working this out. She has 3 females and one male. Two of the girls are roan color. I love the way their daddy(dog) looks and have talked back and forth with her(breeder)all day. So I'm getting a little girl that is the roan color. Very excited cause this for my children but I want her bad. This is a suprise for them. So hopefully I'll be bringing back a 150" buck and my new little girl pup. Thanks again for the input. I'll be posting pictures when she is here.


----------

